# Gun Camo



## iFinder (Dec 31, 2006)

Hey everyone, new to this site but I have been reading some of the posts for awhile now. The question I have is about snow camo for my gun, does anyone have any suggestions what a guy can do that won't affect the accuracy of the rifle?

Thanks


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I use a product called Camo Form. You can get it in snow camo and it is reusable. I have used the same roll since last year. Or go cheap and get Vet Wrap at a farm store, but you can't reuse that. I haven't found it to affect accuracy in my experiences. I think the important reasons to camo your gun is to take the shine off and break up the outline of a straight, horizontal line. Below is a link to a picture with my gun with the stuff on it.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=33837


----------



## iFinder (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks I'll see if I can find some.


----------



## wiskodie1 (Sep 11, 2006)

i use 2 or 3 white cotten socks, and white zip ties to hold them in place.

for early season i have a shotgun camo sock that i had to cut up a bit, but it works great, i can cover the whole gun and scope with it.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Planning on going out tomorrow morning to do a little calling, so with the new snow I wrapped a Ruger M77 Mark II laminate and stainless bull barrel .223 in some vet wrap. Then wanted to take a pic so I set it out on my deck in the snow to see how it would blend in.....


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Mossy Mo make sure you cut and release the tension where you wrapped the barrel down to the stock! It will change your point of impact.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Damn, good point. I will take care ofthat right now, Thanks !!! You just robbed me of a perfect excuse for missing !!!


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

made a rifle rag for my rifle... kind of like a ghillie for the while outfit. i hold it on with a rubber band on the rear of the stock, one on the scope, and put a strand of the burlap over the end of the barrel and tie it a little loose, just enough to keep it from falling. it does not affect the accuracy, but then we don't have to worry about the snow look as of yet, and rarely do at all. we don't get that advantage more than 3-4 days a year, darn it!!!

i am hoping to get out in the am so i can use my new camera... got to put some pics out one of these days... didn't have it in time for the 92 lb beaver tuesday pm... that was a long haul to the truck.

cya

:sniper:


----------

